# Pish Pads



## starry

Hi All,
Just wondering if the pish pads are worth the investment?
My dog goes off the edge of her pee pads







,
just enough to where I can't scold her for not going to them and using it.








So I looked into the pishpads but am a little surprised at the price. $175.00








Well I know my hubby thinks the pee pads are costly. (Like his Bluebell Icecream maybe!!)
but of course the pads are worth it as long as they are being used.(or almost at least.)
I would like to try the pishpads but the cheapest I saw was to buy a roll at $175.00








So just wondering..Thanks,Lisa


----------



## bellaratamaltese

You can buy a 'square' that is cheaper than the $175. I bought a roll and have a room lined with them since I have carpet and am trying to reduce the number of things that cause coat breaking.

BUT, I do not use them primarily. As someone who hates doing laundry, I find that the piddle pads are more convinient to use. Dog pees, you pick up and throw away and put another one down I put down a piddle pad on top of the pish pad so if there is run off, no big. They are also good for tavel situations.


----------



## starry

Oh, thanks that sounds more like me too.
I will look for another site on the pishpads for the "square" to spare.







.
I was on a breeders link so maybe I looked at the kennel supply?


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> Oh, thanks that sounds more like me too.
> I will look for another site on the pishpads for the "square" to spare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I was on a breeders link so maybe I looked at the kennel supply?[/B]


Here's a square of it, on the pishpad site. It's $25 

https://df14.dot5hosting.com/~pishpadc/cart...c3b869dc57ec8b3

I see they sell odo-ban on the site too. That stuff is the awesome for odor remover! When i have to wash the pads, I throw a bit of that in it too.

I think you can buy a generic type of pishpad at petsmart, etc, but not sure how it compares. It might be bulkier, not sure. If I added up all of the little purchases I've made since getting Lucy, I think i would be in total shock. $10 here, $25 there.... Today I spent $50 at the Finishing Touch for wraps and water bottles , yesterday I spent $60 at another oneline store for little cr#p stuff. Nope, I think I'll not add it all up, less scary that way!


----------



## starry

Wonderful!
Thanks for the link,I will definitly try one.
Your dogs look worth all the "crap"







to buy.
They are so white and well groomed looking.
Which is hard to do I'm sure.
Thanks again!


----------



## lynda

I have the Pish Pads and have been using them for about a year now. A few months back they had a sale on them, buy one roll for $150.00 and get the 2nd one free. I got them and the Odo Ban too. I agree, that stuff is good. I like using the Pish Pads and have gotten use to washing them so its no big deal now. I do them about once a week. I put the dirty ones in a large garbage can with a big plastic bag in it that we have in our garage until I am ready to wash them. I do keep the paper pads on hand also just in case of emergencies but the Pish Pads are cheaper I think in the long run.

Lynda

PS
I bought the 24" X 10 YD roll and cut them into 10 36" pieces.


----------



## MySugarBaby

I don't have the pish pads but I do use reusable/washable ones. I wanted to get the pish pads, but $25 a pad is ridiculous to me, especially since I have 6 dogs that use the pads. So they were too expensive for me to try. 

Someone else recommended another type of reusable/washable pads that had a great price. 
My dogs would go through atleast 12 disposable pads a day. I was spending about $60 a month on disposable pads. I finally got tired of spending that much money for the pads to be used only once, that and Poptart had a passion for tearing the pads up. So I ordered 18 of the reusable ones and I absolutely love them!! Best money spent!! They absorb twice the amount that the disposable ones absorb, now I only have to use 6 reusable pads a day. They also washed up so nice, which was very surprising to me since my boys are peeing machines and I really thought the pads would stain. But every time they are washed up, they look like brand new again, no stains. Plus Poptart can't chew them up and the pads have already paid for themselves, I am now saving $60 a month because I have the reusable/washable pads. After having the reusable pads, I will never ever buy disposable pads again!! I plan on buying more as soon as I can. I got my pads at www.valethics.com
They are very affordable and work great!! I am so glad someone suggested them to me!!


----------



## Maltese_NH

I read somewhere that you can't dry them in the dryer...is this true? 

Are they really more absorbent? Little Miss Snooty (aka Haylee) won't pee on a pad if she's used it twice already...she'll squat and pee right next to the litter box!!!! AHHHHHH


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs

Do the reuseable pads really keep the floor from leaks? I had purchased some reusable pad once and found washing it a real PIA. But, I live in an apartment and have to go out to use a washer/drier, and, walking in with a urine pad always made me feel nervous.

Since I started using the weighted bottle with a pad wrapped around it, I'm having far less leak through issues with the disposable pads and the boys going off the edges. The girls usually also hit the mark and slightly lift their legs too.


----------



## mom2bijou

i just bought my puppy on friday from chrisman, who actually patented the pishpad. i bought a roll from him and find it worth it. he said one roll will last a year, and yes they can go in the dryer on low heat. i washed and dried my piece yesterday and it held up great so far. i agree, they are expensive. but one roll for the year would prob cost the same or even less then buying the pads. it's just alot of $$ up front! 

good luck with your pup. i'll post pics of Benny as soon as i upoad them. and happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Laceys mom

For those who are having trouble with your little one staying on the pad this is what I did and it worked wonderfully. I had hubby take some wood and make a frame. This frame is about 3 inches tall. I put it on top of the pad. Lacey had to jump over the frame to get onto her pad. This way she couldn't walk off the pad while she was peeing or pooping. The wood frame was to tall for her to just walk over but not tall enough that she couldn't jump over.


----------



## starry

> I don't have the pish pads but I do use reusable/washable themselves, I am now saving $60 a month because I have the reusable/washable pads. After having the reusable pads, I will never ever buy disposable pads again!! I plan on buying more as soon as I can. I got my pads at www.valethics.com
> They are very affordable and work great!! I am so glad someone suggested them to me!![/B]


Poptart,(love that name!)
Thanks for that web link on those pishpads. I also had a problem with my dtr's chi ripping the peepads apart when they were playing and me not watching.








I will definitly try some kind of reusable pad. (Just the poo isssue will not be as easy as the wrap up and throw







.

Laceys mom,
I really like that idea of the wood frame around the pad.







MAybe your hubby could market them!
I am going too attempt to make that for sure.
I think that is the answer to the partially used pee pad issue here.

Mom2Bijou,
How exciting, a new puppy!
I hope we get to hear more about this.!


----------



## puppymom

OK so here is my opinion, which has been expressed before in threads about pish pads and I KNOW some don't agree BUT it is something to think about.......

I think the whole idea of a reusable pee pad is just plain gross. Do you really want to be continually putting urine and feces soaked pads in the washing machine you use for your clothing, sheets and towels? I believe the recommendation for pish pads is that you NOT use clorox. So how do you kill the germs??????

My kids are old enough that I had to use cloth diapers for them and I remember the disgusting diaper pail and what a pain they were to wash. At least with diapers you can use clorox. I would always run an empty load through the wash after washing diapers just to make sure the washingmachine was clean. 

I buy my pee pads in bulk from pet edge.com. I usually 4-6 cases at a time which lasts me for 6 months or more. They really aren't that expensive.


----------



## Tina

I use Pish pads in the dog room. They are really absorbant. I also use the human pads that are used at nursing homes. I just have lots of laundry. I am just cheap. What can I say. 
On the Odoban. It is great stuff, but you can buy it at Walmart Sam's club for $10.00. The same strength as on that site.


----------



## lemonlenny

hey, how do u guys feel about putting scented wood shavings at the bottom of the crate where the tray is and changing it once every 3 days? sure takes the odour away and is less work. this is assuming ofcourse that he/she is not kept in the crate regularly anymore. just use it as a bathroom.


----------



## starry

> OK so here is my opinion, which has been expressed before in threads about pish pads and I KNOW some don't agree BUT it is something to think about.......
> 
> I think the whole idea of a reusable pee pad is just plain gross. Do you really want to be continually putting urine and feces soaked pads in the washing machine you use for your clothing, sheets and towels? I believe the recommendation for pish pads is that you NOT use clorox. So how do you kill the germs??????
> 
> 
> Yes I agree about the gross washer/pee, but I planned on soaking them in clorox and now you say that's not recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I am glad someone mentioned the odoban at walmart bc it was expensive to buy and ship when I ordered my 2 pishpads.
> I have a bucket I usually soak pee 'd on towels then dump and wash, also I planned on putting the expensive things under the disposible pee pads to catch the run off and protect my wood floor.
> I can't believe I'm reliving the infant days..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all the inputs.


----------



## puppymom

You might want to check the label or web site but at one time the Pish Pads specifically said NOT to use clorox. They may have changed.


----------



## The A Team

Man, I must be living in a hole. I never heard of a pish pad. My pups use the disposable pee pee pads. Well one of them does anyway - maybe that's why they last longer. Archie likes to go outside (???) Yesterday it rained all dayand we had lots of company and 3 more dogs here....too much going on to watch him like a hawk - but I'm sure he used the pads.







....right?


----------



## Carole

> I think the whole idea of a reusable pee pad is just plain gross. Do you really want to be continually putting urine and feces soaked pads in the washing machine you use for your clothing, sheets and towels? I believe the recommendation for pish pads is that you NOT use clorox. So how do you kill the germs??????[/B]


My Maltese use both the Pish Pads and the wee-wee throw away pads. You use OXY CLEAN and DETERGENT on the Pish Pads to kill germs and help with sanitizing. I do a double rinse. The washing process leaves the washer as clean as before I began the wash load. I find no problem with the Pish Pads in that regard. From what I read on the Maltese Forum a good majority of Maltese breeders have found success using the Pish Pads. I do think that overall you save money with the Pish Pads.


----------



## puppymom

> QUOTE





> I think the whole idea of a reusable pee pad is just plain gross. Do you really want to be continually putting urine and feces soaked pads in the washing machine you use for your clothing, sheets and towels? I believe the recommendation for pish pads is that you NOT use clorox. So how do you kill the germs??????[/B]


My Maltese use both the Pish Pads and the wee-wee throw away pads. You use OXY CLEAN and DETERGENT on the Pish Pads to kill germs and help with sanitizing. I do a double rinse. The washing process leaves the washer as clean as before I began the wash load. I find no problem with the Pish Pads in that regard. From what I read on the Maltese Forum a good majority of Maltese breeders have found success using the Pish Pads. I do think that overall you save money with the Pish Pads.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I still believe that if you consider the cost of running the washer, the hot water (I assume both the wash and the rinses are hot), the detergent and your time as well as the cost of the pads it could not possibly be saving you a significant amount of money. But everyone does what works best for them, I'll stick with the disposable.


----------



## sheila2182

> Since I started using the weighted bottle with a pad wrapped around it, I'm having far less leak through issues with the disposable pads and the boys going off the edges. The girls usually also hit the mark and slightly lift their legs too.[/B]


Would love to see a picture of your setup !


----------



## Chelsey

Can your puppies tear them up.. chester tears up everyting..








We use despoibles right now.. but i do wash there bedding and towel in the washer.. and run the washer again and wipe it out before the next use.

very Hot water and detergent will kill germs . 

for us it would not be a bad option ,we have a steam washer too so bye bye germs. 

Are you sure there is no odor when using this. Please coment thanks

I'm thinking of switching


----------



## puppymom

> very Hot water and detergent will kill germs .[/B]


Actually that is not always true. Many bacteria require specific disinfectants to kill them. It's been a long time since my biochemistry class so I am a bit rusty but in the hospital we have charts that show what kind of disinfectant to use for what germs and what surfaces. For example I am required JCOHA to show proof that I use something called an HB Quat cleaner in all the equipment in my rehab gym. A different type of disinfectant is used for surfaces like tables. 

Even clorox doesn't kill everything. I admit to being something of a "germaphobe" so I'm sure I worry too much about those things.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> OK so here is my opinion, which has been expressed before in threads about pish pads and I KNOW some don't agree BUT it is something to think about.......
> 
> I think the whole idea of a reusable pee pad is just plain gross. Do you really want to be continually putting urine and feces soaked pads in the washing machine you use for your clothing, sheets and towels? I believe the recommendation for pish pads is that you NOT use clorox. So how do you kill the germs??????
> 
> My kids are old enough that I had to use cloth diapers for them and I remember the disgusting diaper pail and what a pain they were to wash. At least with diapers you can use clorox. I would always run an empty load through the wash after washing diapers just to make sure the washingmachine was clean.
> 
> I buy my pee pads in bulk from pet edge.com. I usually 4-6 cases at a time which lasts me for 6 months or more. They really aren't that expensive.[/B]


I agree, disposables are the way to go. I wish I could use them, but Billy as well as new fosters, chew them up, and drag them around the entire house.

Washables didn't gross me out until this last summer. I would spray the soiled ones off with a hose, then set them in a container on the patio. With the summer heat, it made my eyes water. Yep, I darn near went blind ~ LOL

It was then I decided to bleach them. I don't like the pish-pads, I prefer the pooch-pads. And I tell ya, I use a ton of bleach in each load. Have been bleaching them for 6-months now. Hasn't hurt them, nor detered the dogs from using them.

If you can't use disposables, then get the pooch-pads, and bleach to your hearts content.

They are having a 20% off sale http://www.poochpad.com/


Hey!! I just now read the link I posted
















It states to use a small amount of bleach!!!
















But go ahead and use all you want
















Here's what I read:

10) Will it hurt my washing machine?

Absolutely not! Just wash your PoochPad in warm to hot water with detergent and a small amount of 
bleach and dry in the perma-press cycle in the dryer.


----------



## 3Maltmom

Me again









I buy the 2-pak Medium, and the 2-pack Large:




PP20272Regular price: $29.99Sale price: $23.99 - 2-pak Medium





PP30322Regular price: $37.99Sale price: $30.39 - 2-pak Large


----------



## Ladysmom

3maltmom, I have two large pooch pads that I would be happy to send you. I bought them a few years ago when I was feeling environmentally responsible, but Lady wouldn't use them. 

For me, disposible is the way to go. Thanks to Traci, I have discovered Maggie8 on Ebay. The pads are heavy and nice and dirt cheap! Hint: It's much cheaper to buy several cases at a time to save on shipping. I get two cases of the larger 23" x 36" pads for $36 and they last several months. I got a baby's Diaper Genie and put the used ones in there.

http://stores.ebay.com/Tinas-Puppy-Supplies


----------



## 3Maltmom

> 3maltmom, I have two large pooch pads that I would be happy to send you. I bought them a few years ago when I was feeling environmentally responsible, but Lady wouldn't use them.
> 
> For me, disposible is the way to go. Thanks to Traci, I have discovered Maggie8 on Ebay. The pads are heavy and nice and dirt cheap! Hint: It's much cheaper to buy several cases at a time to save on shipping. I get two cases of the larger 23" x 36" pads for $36 and they last several months. I got a baby's Diaper Genie and put the used ones in there.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Tinas-Puppy-Supplies[/B]


Oh yes, I was just going to order another pack, so I'll order them from you







I never have enough pooch-pads. Sure wish I could use the disposable ones. Maybe if I disposed of Billy









Thanks Marj, we'll exchange addresses in the morning


----------



## k/c mom

> 3maltmom, I have two large pooch pads that I would be happy to send you. I bought them a few years ago when I was feeling environmentally responsible, but Lady wouldn't use them.
> 
> For me, disposible is the way to go. Thanks to Traci, I have discovered Maggie8 on Ebay. The pads are heavy and nice and dirt cheap! Hint: It's much cheaper to buy several cases at a time to save on shipping. I get two cases of the larger 23" x 36" pads for $36 and they last several months. I got a baby's Diaper Genie and put the used ones in there.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Tinas-Puppy-Supplies[/B]


Yes, I LOVE those 23 x 36 pads. They make the expensive ones from Pet Smart seem totally flimsy. I got two cases and they were shipped so quickly. The only negative is that they came in two very large boxes whereas the ones from PetSmart are packed tightly and folded a few times. But I made a place for them in the garage and it is working out OK. I'll never go back to the flimsy pads from PetSmart again after using these. Another great tip from SM!


----------



## Ladysmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=294152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3maltmom, I have two large pooch pads that I would be happy to send you. I bought them a few years ago when I was feeling environmentally responsible, but Lady wouldn't use them.
> 
> For me, disposible is the way to go. Thanks to Traci, I have discovered Maggie8 on Ebay. The pads are heavy and nice and dirt cheap! Hint: It's much cheaper to buy several cases at a time to save on shipping. I get two cases of the larger 23" x 36" pads for $36 and they last several months. I got a baby's Diaper Genie and put the used ones in there.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Tinas-Puppy-Supplies[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes, I was just going to order another pack, so I'll order them from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never have enough pooch-pads. Sure wish I could use the disposable ones. Maybe if I disposed of Billy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Marj, we'll exchange addresses in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

You aren't "ordering" them from me...I'm giving them to you!


----------



## Chelsey

How often do you wash them.. weekly twice a week.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> How often do you wash them.. weekly twice a week.[/B]


I do a load every other day. But I have so many dogs using them. As long as you can bleach them, you cannot bleach the pish-pads, but you can bleach the pooch-pads, then I would make sure I at least had a light load.

Once again, I would use disposables, if I could.



And Marj, you are a love!! And I already have your address







I'll PM you


----------



## Chelsey

Kallie/Catcher's Mom, 

We get our from petsmart they are the naturemiricle type.. they keep down the oder ..
Are these the ones you used before.

I ordered some on line before and was so dissapointed they were so cheap the water leaked right throw it .
I would use 4 a day with the cheep one .

one a day the natures miricle one.

Since you have two puppies as well .. are the ones you order on line very good.. 






3Maltmom, thanks for the info.

We are looking to keep cost down.. but not sure what is a better method.
I also sent you a pm..


----------



## camfan

Here's an idea, guys, that I know of by a malt breeder--and I bet this works fantastic because I used them when my skin kids were babies--baby crib pads. Same concept as a pish pad--mom's slip them underneath a skin baby's crib sheet so if the sheet gets urine, drool, spit-up or anything else on them it does not go down onto the mattress. The crib pads are thin, soft (it has to be to be beneath a sleeping baby) absorbant and waterproof AND washable. And come in a variety of sizes from lap size all the way up to crib size.

If laundering soiled re-usable puppy pee pads was not safe to do in your own washer/dryer, then they'd be an awful lot of sick environmentalists out there who use cloth diapers on their skin kids







. No, I wouldn't throw them in the same load as my clothing, but separately and with bleach, enough germs are killed to be perfectly safe. Would a mother put an unsafe cloth diaper on her skin kid?

Disposable are handy (if your pup doesn't tear them up when you aren't around, etc), but for me, I'm not gonna spend all that money per month on those--our kids outgrew diapers years ago and I sure as heck wouldn't want to add that expense back into my budget for furbaby disposable pee pads. But if you have the finances and resources to do it and and it IS easier for you, then go for it! 

Anyway, you can buy crib pads for just a few dollars in the baby section of any store. Walmart or Target probably has them cheepest. I wish I had saved all of mine from when my kid's were babies because I never realized all the other uses they are good for!


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Here's an idea, guys, that I know of by a malt breeder--and I bet this works fantastic because I used them when my skin kids were babies--baby crib pads. Same concept as a pish pad--mom's slip them underneath a skin baby's crib sheet so if the sheet gets urine, drool, spit-up or anything else on them it does not go down onto the mattress. The crib pads are thin, soft (it has to be to be beneath a sleeping baby) absorbant and waterproof AND washable. And come in a variety of sizes from lap size all the way up to crib size.
> 
> If laundering soiled re-usable puppy pee pads was not safe to do in your own washer/dryer, then they'd be an awful lot of sick environmentalists out there who use cloth diapers on their skin kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No, I wouldn't throw them in the same load as my clothing, but separately and with bleach, enough germs are killed to be perfectly safe. Would a mother put an unsafe cloth diaper on her skin kid?
> 
> Disposable are handy (if your pup doesn't tear them up when you aren't around, etc), but for me, I'm not gonna spend all that money per month on those--our kids outgrew diapers years ago and I sure as heck wouldn't want to add that expense back into my budget for furbaby disposable pee pads. But if you have the finances and resources to do it and and it IS easier for you, then go for it!
> 
> Anyway, you can buy crib pads for just a few dollars in the baby section of any store. Walmart or Target probably has them cheepest. I wish I had saved all of mine from when my kid's were babies because I never realized all the other uses they are good for![/B]


I have several different crib pads I use. But they were only waterproof for a couple of uses. Pee then soaks through them immediately. I still use them in the boys' room, under the pooch-pad. They are a little bigger, and helps a bit when the boys miss


----------



## camfan

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=294533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an idea, guys, that I know of by a malt breeder--and I bet this works fantastic because I used them when my skin kids were babies--baby crib pads. Same concept as a pish pad--mom's slip them underneath a skin baby's crib sheet so if the sheet gets urine, drool, spit-up or anything else on them it does not go down onto the mattress. The crib pads are thin, soft (it has to be to be beneath a sleeping baby) absorbant and waterproof AND washable. And come in a variety of sizes from lap size all the way up to crib size.
> 
> If laundering soiled re-usable puppy pee pads was not safe to do in your own washer/dryer, then they'd be an awful lot of sick environmentalists out there who use cloth diapers on their skin kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No, I wouldn't throw them in the same load as my clothing, but separately and with bleach, enough germs are killed to be perfectly safe. Would a mother put an unsafe cloth diaper on her skin kid?
> 
> Disposable are handy (if your pup doesn't tear them up when you aren't around, etc), but for me, I'm not gonna spend all that money per month on those--our kids outgrew diapers years ago and I sure as heck wouldn't want to add that expense back into my budget for furbaby disposable pee pads. But if you have the finances and resources to do it and and it IS easier for you, then go for it!
> 
> Anyway, you can buy crib pads for just a few dollars in the baby section of any store. Walmart or Target probably has them cheepest. I wish I had saved all of mine from when my kid's were babies because I never realized all the other uses they are good for![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have several different crib pads I use. But they were only waterproof for a couple of uses. Pee then soaks through them immediately. I still use them in the boys' room, under the pooch-pad. They are a little bigger, and helps a bit when the boys miss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Hmmm....that's interesting...I used the same ones for several years on my kids and they didn't lose the waterproof capacity...then again they didn't get pee on them every single day (but they were washed very frequently...)


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=294536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an idea, guys, that I know of by a malt breeder--and I bet this works fantastic because I used them when my skin kids were babies--baby crib pads. Same concept as a pish pad--mom's slip them underneath a skin baby's crib sheet so if the sheet gets urine, drool, spit-up or anything else on them it does not go down onto the mattress. The crib pads are thin, soft (it has to be to be beneath a sleeping baby) absorbant and waterproof AND washable. And come in a variety of sizes from lap size all the way up to crib size.
> 
> If laundering soiled re-usable puppy pee pads was not safe to do in your own washer/dryer, then they'd be an awful lot of sick environmentalists out there who use cloth diapers on their skin kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No, I wouldn't throw them in the same load as my clothing, but separately and with bleach, enough germs are killed to be perfectly safe. Would a mother put an unsafe cloth diaper on her skin kid?
> 
> Disposable are handy (if your pup doesn't tear them up when you aren't around, etc), but for me, I'm not gonna spend all that money per month on those--our kids outgrew diapers years ago and I sure as heck wouldn't want to add that expense back into my budget for furbaby disposable pee pads. But if you have the finances and resources to do it and and it IS easier for you, then go for it!
> 
> Anyway, you can buy crib pads for just a few dollars in the baby section of any store. Walmart or Target probably has them cheepest. I wish I had saved all of mine from when my kid's were babies because I never realized all the other uses they are good for![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have several different crib pads I use. But they were only waterproof for a couple of uses. Pee then soaks through them immediately. I still use them in the boys' room, under the pooch-pad. They are a little bigger, and helps a bit when the boys miss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm....that's interesting...I used the same ones for several years on my kids and they didn't lose the waterproof capacity...then again they didn't get pee on them every single day (but they were washed very frequently...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Even though I've tried several brands, I may not be finding the "right" one. Mine loose the "waterproofness" after a couple of washes. Do you have the brand name of yours?


----------



## camfan

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=294542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(camfan @ Nov 29 2006, 02:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=294533
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> Here's an idea, guys, that I know of by a malt breeder--and I bet this works fantastic because I used them when my skin kids were babies--baby crib pads. Same concept as a pish pad--mom's slip them underneath a skin baby's crib sheet so if the sheet gets urine, drool, spit-up or anything else on them it does not go down onto the mattress. The crib pads are thin, soft (it has to be to be beneath a sleeping baby) absorbant and waterproof AND washable. And come in a variety of sizes from lap size all the way up to crib size.
> 
> If laundering soiled re-usable puppy pee pads was not safe to do in your own washer/dryer, then they'd be an awful lot of sick environmentalists out there who use cloth diapers on their skin kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No, I wouldn't throw them in the same load as my clothing, but separately and with bleach, enough germs are killed to be perfectly safe. Would a mother put an unsafe cloth diaper on her skin kid?
> 
> Disposable are handy (if your pup doesn't tear them up when you aren't around, etc), but for me, I'm not gonna spend all that money per month on those--our kids outgrew diapers years ago and I sure as heck wouldn't want to add that expense back into my budget for furbaby disposable pee pads. But if you have the finances and resources to do it and and it IS easier for you, then go for it!
> 
> Anyway, you can buy crib pads for just a few dollars in the baby section of any store. Walmart or Target probably has them cheepest. I wish I had saved all of mine from when my kid's were babies because I never realized all the other uses they are good for![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have several different crib pads I use. But they were only waterproof for a couple of uses. Pee then soaks through them immediately. I still use them in the boys' room, under the pooch-pad. They are a little bigger, and helps a bit when the boys miss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Hmmm....that's interesting...I used the same ones for several years on my kids and they didn't lose the waterproof capacity...then again they didn't get pee on them every single day (but they were washed very frequently...)








[/B][/QUOTE]
Even though I've tried several brands, I may not be finding the "right" one. Mine loose the "waterproofness" after a couple of washes. Do you have the brand name of yours?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Gosh, its been many years since my kids used them and I got rid of them. No idea of the namebrand, but they were just like this: http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?p...rentPage=search
I'm guessing the 2x3 size would be ideal for a pee pad. What brand do you use?


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=294545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(3Maltmom @ Nov 29 2006, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=294536
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an idea, guys, that I know of by a malt breeder--and I bet this works fantastic because I used them when my skin kids were babies--baby crib pads. Same concept as a pish pad--mom's slip them underneath a skin baby's crib sheet so if the sheet gets urine, drool, spit-up or anything else on them it does not go down onto the mattress. The crib pads are thin, soft (it has to be to be beneath a sleeping baby) absorbant and waterproof AND washable. And come in a variety of sizes from lap size all the way up to crib size.
> 
> If laundering soiled re-usable puppy pee pads was not safe to do in your own washer/dryer, then they'd be an awful lot of sick environmentalists out there who use cloth diapers on their skin kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No, I wouldn't throw them in the same load as my clothing, but separately and with bleach, enough germs are killed to be perfectly safe. Would a mother put an unsafe cloth diaper on her skin kid?
> 
> Disposable are handy (if your pup doesn't tear them up when you aren't around, etc), but for me, I'm not gonna spend all that money per month on those--our kids outgrew diapers years ago and I sure as heck wouldn't want to add that expense back into my budget for furbaby disposable pee pads. But if you have the finances and resources to do it and and it IS easier for you, then go for it!
> 
> Anyway, you can buy crib pads for just a few dollars in the baby section of any store. Walmart or Target probably has them cheepest. I wish I had saved all of mine from when my kid's were babies because I never realized all the other uses they are good for![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have several different crib pads I use. But they were only waterproof for a couple of uses. Pee then soaks through them immediately. I still use them in the boys' room, under the pooch-pad. They are a little bigger, and helps a bit when the boys miss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm....that's interesting...I used the same ones for several years on my kids and they didn't lose the waterproof capacity...then again they didn't get pee on them every single day (but they were washed very frequently...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Even though I've tried several brands, I may not be finding the "right" one. Mine loose the "waterproofness" after a couple of washes. Do you have the brand name of yours?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Gosh, its been many years since my kids used them and I got rid of them. No idea of the namebrand, but they were just like this: http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?p...rentPage=search
I'm guessing the 2x3 size would be ideal for a pee pad. What brand do you use?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Mine are more like this one: http://www.kmart.com/catalog/product.jsp?p...gpCategoryId=11

I noticed the description of yours say "vinyl BACKING", mine say "vinyl FILL". The backs of mine are NOT vinyl. The entire pad feels like 100% cotton.


----------



## puppymom

I guess I must be totally WACKO................... doesn't anyone else chnge their pad as soon as it is used???? As soon as Ty pees I change the pad, he will not use a dirty pad AND I really don't want the peed on pad just hanging out on my floor. I don't change the pad after he poops but I do scoop it up and flush it IMMEDIATELY. 

Please tell me I'm not the only WACKO that does that (I told you I was a GERMAPHOBE)


----------



## Ladysmom

I'm a wacko, too!

I replace the pad immediately and flush poop asap.

I'm new to this pee pad thing on an everyday basis so I may be hyper about it, but I also don't want wet and soiled pads "hanging out" on the floor!

I also put the used pads in a Diaper Genie until they get taken to the garbage.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> I guess I must be totally WACKO................... doesn't anyone else chnge their pad as soon as it is used???? As soon as Ty pees I change the pad, he will not use a dirty pad AND I really don't want the peed on pad just hanging out on my floor. I don't change the pad after he poops but I do scoop it up and flush it IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> Please tell me I'm not the only WACKO that does that (I told you I was a GERMAPHOBE)[/B]


Mine use the pads night and day. I'm at work eight hours a day, and sleeping at night. I change them first thing in the morning, and first thing when I get home from work. I change them, as they're soiled, when I'm home during the evenings and weekends. I do not like dirty pads laying around either. But not much of a choice when so many are home during working hours. I do keep several out, so each one is just a bit soiled when I get home. It's not too bad.

One good thing, and I don't know why this is, but mine wait until I get up, and get home from work, to poop. That helps. I would hate to walk into a house full of poopy pads, smelling up the house. So the poop is always picked up immediately.


----------



## puppymom

> I'm a wacko, too!
> 
> I replace the pad immediately and flush poop asap.
> 
> I'm new to this pee pad thing on an everyday basis so I may be hyper about it, but I also don't want wet and soiled pads "hanging out" on the floor!
> 
> I also put the used pads in a Diaper Genie until they get taken to the garbage.[/B]



OH THANK YOU THANK YOU MARGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All this talk about multiple uses was really grossing me out, it you do it then it MUST BE OK














I was strating to think I was OCD!!!!!!!!! I tied them up in a plastic grocery bag and put them in the garbage.


----------



## hillary&lola

ohh the idea of washing a pad lola pees on grosses me out! pee pads for us







(fortunally, i only use them when i have to leave her alone)


----------



## bellasmommy

Just wanted to add another review of Pooch Pads (I've never tried Pish pads):
I've been using these for Bella since day one (its what the breeder trained her on and I didn't get her until she was five months old). I have never smelled anything, and they are good for 300 somthing washes they say, and I have to agree. I don't think a Malt could tear them up, but Bella wouldn't try, so I can't really comment on that. I agree that bleach is ok to use on them, I do. I change Bellas twice a day, but if theres poop I change it right away. I'm also lucky that Bella will wait to poop until I get home. I don't worry about germs, like someone else said, they're not that different from cloth diapers. I didn't know Pooch pads exsited before the breeder told me about them, but they're great for us. The only reasons I haven't tried disposables are cost, environmental issues, and I didn't want to change Bella's routine. I wouldn't think of changing her to outside training though, the weather is so unpredictable and this way when I'm out of the house Bella can still take care of business. One thing though, if you try Pooch Pads, get them from them, not Petco or where ever, because they charge so much more at stores.


----------



## Ladysmom

I can see where you wouldn't have to change Pooch Pads so often because they are so thick and absorbent. Those disposable pads are thin and not nearly as absorbent, even the Maggie8 ones, which are the best I've ever used.


----------



## puppydoll

Pooch Pad users: Pooch Pads come in 1-regular and 2-heavy duty (for mature dogs). Carley is 1 1/2 yrs old so should I order regular or heavy duty?


----------



## Chardy

I have the pooch pads and just use the regular and I have two of them peeing on them. I have medium size and change it usually once a day... depends... 

I also bought a white pad holder ( not for pooch pads) and set the pad on top of it. It kind of raises it a touch with a ledge.. It's better for Bimmer the Pee Pee Wee Wee boy boy squirt squirt miss miss..... if you want to know which one pm me and I will send you the link from amazon.


----------



## Furbabies mom

I use Personally Paws reusable pads. They are absorbent and hold up well.

www.PersonallyPaws.com


----------



## Ann Mother

Well Cody uses the pads only in the bathrooms. My bathrooms are not big either. I'm OCD about pads too so dispose of them immediately after each use. Like the baby genie idea from previous posts. The pads I use are small & very absorbant. Bellbird Alpha Dog 16.5 x 19.3. Got the @ Home Goods but they change brands all the time. So I will have to seRch online where to buy them.


----------



## pammy4501

OK, I have one more alternative here. I think Pish Pad is very expensive and doesn't hold up on the wash as well as I like. I don't like the cost of disposables, to say nothing of the environmental impact. So, I use washable pee pads. I bought a dozen about 2 years ago and they have lasted amazingly well. They come in a multitude of sizes. I use the larger (34x36) ones since I have three dogs. The dozen cost me just under $100, so over two years, actually a HUGE savings. As for them being gross, I actually find them less gross then disposables. I keep a large bucket in my garage and I wash them every other day or so on the sanitize setting on my washer. They do not look or smell as nasty as disposables. And they don't have to sit in the garbage can for a week at a time. 

This is the site I ordered from:

Washable Pet Pads ? Personally Paws


----------



## Ann Mother

Found my pee pads online for 32 cents each. Yeah now now will not have to check out Home Goods constantly to see if they have them.


----------



## mdbflorida

I use the Pish Pads and have used the same ones since April 2013 -the day we brought Boo home. Easy to wash and have held up beautifully. He used they since they were born it is what our breeder used. I don't have to look for sales because at this rate these might last forever.


----------



## pammy4501

I just realized this is a thread from 2006!! LOL!!


----------



## puppydoll

pammy4501 said:


> I just realized this is a thread from 2006!! LOL!!


I know :HistericalSmiley: I was trying to freshen it up as I was researching which kind of pads to purchase.
I purchased the Pooch Pads on Amazon. Carley's hair gets pee on it with disposal pads so I thought these might help the situation. :wub:


----------

